# Sunshine List



## mariomike (31 Mar 2011)

The annual Sunshine List was released today.

Salary disclosure may be of interest to young people considering a career in Emergency Services.

According to Emergency Health Services, Ontario is experiencing a demand for Paramedics. Especially in the Far North. There are 65 ambulance services in the province. I only checked Toronto EMS and ORNGE.

City of Toronto:
"The increase in demand over the last 8 years is about 21%, and the increase in Paramedic strength is less than 1%. We are making it known that we need more Paramedics here at Toronto EMS."
Chief Bruce Farr 25 Jan 2011 on CITY-TV News.

Please note: These are top earners. Your results may vary. However, as per the collective agreement, there is an equitable distribution process for voluntary overtime. Seniority is not a factor. Every Paramedic has an equal opportunity to earn within their level.

Taxable Benefits are in brackets ( ).

Paramedic Level 1: $130,463.10    ( $528.38 )
Paramedic Level 2: $133,368.75    ( $556.45 )
Paramedic Level 3: $174,378.52    ( $584.27 )
Paramedic Level 4: $146,364.70    ( $677.98 )

Career Development:
Every member of the department, _from the Chief on down_, starts their career as a Paramedic Level 1. 
Paramedic > Superintendent**  > Commander  > Deputy Chief > Chief. 

Superintendent**:                 $223,936.56     (   $724.65 )
Commander:                          $152,325.14     ( $6,901.76 )             
Deputy Chief:                         $181,682.71     ( $9,243.64 )
Chief:                                     $192,699.12     (  $4,540.12 )

** A Superintendent is a Supervisor.

Paid Duty is extra. It is not included in the Sunshine List, because the money does not come out of the city treasury. The third party who contracted the event pays.
The hired crew(s) "will only respond to emergency requests that come from your event.":
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/service/event-planning.html
2009 rates:
http://www.toronto.ca/tfto/ems.htm

ORNGE  :
Two of the top earners:
Critical Care Paramedic:                                  $169,365.79    (  $1,746.72 )
Chief Operation Officer ( AEMCA Paramedic )   $282,125.12    ( $18,599.48 )


----------



## Sheerin (31 Mar 2011)

It amazes me that the top earner for Sups is able to keep the pace he keeps.  Nice guy, but my god, he rarely takes time off.

As for paramedics in demand, we may be, but there are still few jobs available.  And very few services hire directly to full time. 

From my service only one medic made the list.  But there were tonnes of firefighters and police.  And to boot we've been without a contract now for 2+ years.


----------



## mariomike (31 Mar 2011)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> As for paramedics in demand, we may be, but there are still few jobs available.  And very few services hire directly to full time.



Thankfully, Toronto has never hired or employed part-timers. Everyone works full-time from Day 1 to retirement.

My reference was taken from the MOHLTC website.
"Job outlook:
Ontario is experiencing a demand for medical professionals and various other types of health care providers including paramedics. There is a current shortage of paramedics in the Far North.":
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/ehs_dt.html

Sheerin, you know better than I how serious the situation has become. “The city is playing Russian Roulette with people’s lives,” Toronto Councillor Maria Augimeri is quoted in the Sun earlier this year:
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2011/01/11/16848106.html

I was just reading some comments on that story and saw one from a guy I know: "As far as response times are concerned - when I am dispatched from my station at Woodbine and Danforth as the closest ambulance to MARKHAM AND FINCH what do you think my response time will be??!!"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Apr 2011)

I think it is time to move the noteworthy line for this thing.  It is nothing for people to break the $100k mark, especially when many ranks have that as a base salary or higher.  What is the point?  Our salaries are a matter of public record.  I don't see what the point of trotting out peoples names to highlight that they make what they are entitled to is.  Maybe move the line to $175 k if the point is to show people who are making remarkable salaries.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Apr 2011)

I'm surprised you don't have people knocking down your door for jobs as a Paramedic after looking at those salaries... granted some of it is compensation for the traumatic experiences on a daily basis.


----------



## mariomike (19 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you don't have people knocking down your door for jobs as a Paramedic after looking at those salaries... granted some of it is compensation for the traumatic experiences on a daily basis.



Mayor Ford ( in 2007, when he was a Councillor ) had this to say, "They deserve it. You can’t put a price on people that are in a profession of saving people’s lives. It's money well spent."

They earn their keep. Toronto EMS is a High-Performance system with one of the highest Unit Hour Utilization UHU* of any big city in North America. 
It was always busy. Funding is based on the residential population, not the business day population. As a result, there are always more calls than the system is staffed for.

Less than three months ago, his EMS Chief  said, “They’re not seeing any downtime on their shifts, they’re going from one call to the next, they’re being forced to work overtime at the end of their shifts, and in many cases they’re not getting their lunches.”
( They work 20 X 12-hour shifts every six weeks. )

Toronto employs 5,700 Police Officers ( not counting civilians ), 3,100 Firefighters and 881 Paramedics ( all levels ).

*UHU is a measurement of how hard and how effectively the system is working.
It is calculated by dividing the number of transports (not calls) initiated during a given period of time, by the number of unit hours (hours of service) produced during the same period of time.

As far as stress is concerned, it is with you every shift. But, I believe that if you are fortunate enough to have a steady job that allows you to help others, you also help yourself. 



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I think it is time to move the noteworthy line for this thing.



An editorial regarding that.
"Time has not yet come to raise Sunshine list bar": 
http://www.trentonian.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3045055


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2016)

New list is out today.  It is interesting that the Chief of Police in Ottawa is paid $283,040.37, while the commander of Canada's Army is paid (at most) 12x$21,067 or $252,804...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/sunshine-list-city-ottawa-employees-1.3505645
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-class-c-officer-rates.page


(Note: figures may not be 100% comparable, as there may be certain benefits accruing to the Comd CA that are reported in Sunshine list calculations that are not included in the gross pay to a CAF member)


----------



## mariomike (25 Mar 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> It is interesting that the Chief of Police in Ottawa is paid $283,040.37,



Toronto's top three were the City Manager at $403,029.59, TTC CEO at $355,406.48 and Toronto Community Housing CEO at $330,386.06

The Police Chief made $292,558.10. He is new in the position, so his salary will likely increase as the years go by.

( Toronto Police Chief Blair earned $349,259.68 in 2014, plus $2,333.34 in benefits. )

Those are the salaries only, and do not include Taxable Benefits.


----------



## mariomike (19 Apr 2016)

Published on Tue Apr 19 2016

Almost 80 per cent of uniformed Toronto police officers are on the list of public servants making more than $100k. Other GTA forces come close.
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2016/04/19/sunny-days-for-police-pay-gta-cops-are-prominent-on-the-sunshine-list.html
Toronto’s top earning constable last year made $242,524.


----------

